# Equivalent MightyText sur iPhone.



## magicmimi (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour

C'était Noel ! Ma fille abandonne son iphone au profit d'un Galaxie Grand plus . Ma femme a changé son Android pourri contre un android flambant neuf.  Et mon je vire mon Android et récupère l'iphone 4s de ma fille.

Oui mais voilà sur mon Android j'ai l'application "mightytext " : de mon ordi j'envoie mon sms (et le tel a qui il est destiné) à ma boite email "gmail" qui était réceptionné sur mon android et l’application "mightytext" envois cela sous forme de sms classique  . Et... c'est gratuit  !

Seulement il semble que ""mightytext " n'existe pas (encore?) sur les iphones .... (ios) J'ai pas trop compris vu que c'est en anglais :

http://blog.mightytext.net/welcome-to-the-party-apple/

Un application ferait la même chose sur mac ?

J'ai beau chercher pas trouvé !  Je précise que j'ai un mac pro qui n'a pas de Bluetooth ni de wi-fi ...

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## rgi (31 Décembre 2015)

Rien , absolument rien ne seras possible pour toi . Seule solution c'est si ton 4s est sous ios 9.0.2 max , tu peut le jailbreaker et à partir de la y aura possibilité .


----------



## magicmimi (3 Janvier 2016)

J'ai maintenant l'application "cydia" d'installer .... je trouve ps mon apli... pourrais tu me dire en deux mots comment cela fonctionne ? merci

ps :sachant que c'est une application que l'on envoit normalement sur son android à partir de là : 

http://mightytext.net/install


----------



## magicmimi (4 Janvier 2016)

help me


----------



## Larme (4 Janvier 2016)

Vu qu'apparemment tu possèdes des Mac, tu peux peut-être utiliser Handoff et l'application Messages.app sur OSX qui gérera l'envoi via ton iPhone ?


----------



## magicmimi (5 Janvier 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Vu qu'apparemment tu possèdes des Mac, tu peux peut-être utiliser Handoff et l'application Messages.app sur OSX qui gérera l'envoi via ton iPhone ?



bonjour,
Pour envoyer des sms a des personnes n'ayant pas "message.app" ???  ce que je veux fonctionne non pas "comme des sms"  mais au final ce sont des sam.


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2016)

Avec Messages.app, tu peux envoyées des SMS (des vrais) a n'importe qui !! meme à des Androïds, pour te dire : )


----------



## magicmimi (5 Janvier 2016)

aurique a dit:


> Avec Messages.app, tu peux envoyées des SMS (des vrais) a n'importe qui !! meme à des Androïds, pour te dire : )


oui mais ils recoivent cela sur leur téléphone comme un sms classique ? même s'il n'ont pas mon tel enregistré ... comme un sms quoi ?


De plus je parle des les envoyer à partir de mon mac de bureau !


----------



## Larme (5 Janvier 2016)

magicmimi a dit:


> bonjour,
> Pour envoyer des sms a des personnes n'ayant pas "message.app" ???  ce que je veux fonctionne non pas "comme des sms"  mais au final ce sont des sam.


Il faut que ton iPhone & le Mac, soient sur le même compte iCloud & réseau WiFi. Le Mac fera le lien et enverra les SMS depuis l'iPhone.


----------



## magicmimi (5 Janvier 2016)

et si mon mac n'est pas wi-fi ?


----------



## magicmimi (18 Janvier 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Il faut que ton iPhone & le Mac, soient sur le même compte iCloud & réseau WiFi. Le Mac fera le lien et enverra les SMS depuis l'iPhone.


je recommence en citant Larme puisuqe je viens de voir qu'il y avait une alarme dans ce cas...   Et si mon mac n'est pas wi-fi ?


----------



## Larme (18 Janvier 2016)

magicmimi a dit:


> je recommence en citant Larme puisuqe je viens de voir qu'il y avait une alarme dans ce cas...   Et si mon mac n'est pas wi-fi ?


Pas possible.

Il n'y a pas d'applications Apple qui permette de faire cela.
Et à moins de jailbreaker, cela ne sera pas possible.

En effet, il y a plusieurs limitations : 
Une application ne peut pas envoyer un SMS sans validation de l'utilisateur (ça réduit les possibilités de SPAM). 
Une application ne peut être active pour toujours (contrairement à Android, où on peut faire tourner quelques trucs).
Donc, il faudrait qu'on envoie une Push Notification (via une application OSX ou un "site web"), que ce dernier réveille momentanément l'application (qui devrait être connectée pour recevoir la Push Notification) et qui elle se chargerait d'envoyer le tout via une plateforme spécialisée (qui potentiellement serait payante), sans passer par l'application Messages.app donc. Autant passer par la plateforme spécialisée directement, ce qui risque de coûter bonbon...


----------

